# I know its been a while...



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey yall...Well i dont know what to say...Sorry for the leave of absence but hopefully ill be back for a while...I have so much new equipment, images, and excitement to share with yall...
Im located in wyoming right now on a job for Sinclair... (casper, wyoming)... You talk about photo opportunities at its greatest...OMG...! Im so blessed to be here and working and healthy and with my equipment...Well let me get started...No PP on any of the images except "in camera"...RY Geez im so excited!!!!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

guess that second one didnt rotate left?? O well on with the show from this weekend


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Custer Wyoming....4th of july....


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

some backwood streams and waterfalls...My favorite...Nature, wildlife, serene enviornment, all the elements to make you humble all by your lonesome.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

These pics are from devils tower and the surrounding area... Google it...Pretty awesome story behind this 800 foot rock in the middle of no-where...!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Now i will show you Mt Rushmore and and a side profile of Whitehorse who the construction is not yet complete...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan? is that you?  good grief. 

okay serious c & c

my favourite is the second image but i want to know how you got the deer to stand sideways like that.  i love the composition - dead centre sometimes works really well. in this instance the light and dark of the sepia grasses seem to give it extra oomph. well done.

you did pretty good with the fireworks... a couple are a little shakey making me think they might have been hand held but even those are clear. my favourite of the fireworks is the last... there's some definite quirk factor in that image. it looks like a volcano exploding (can you tell i've never seen one in real life?  )

and it's followed closely by the first firework image. i love how the smoke from the fireworks seems to give the image something a little extra... and having some blue sky and green trees really helps it work.

can't wait to see more of your photos! good to have you back.  hope you and your family are all well.

rosesm

edited to add, oops i jumped in too soon. didn't realise you were still adding.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

More tomorrow...Im getting kinda tired... Feel free for critiques r what not.... RY


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Im just glad that i can start my contribution once again...Goodnight all>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the black and whites are all stunning, particularly that last one. darn, you just lifted the bar another 20 feet higher for me to aim at!

and the sunrise photos are simply beautiful. how lucky to be able to stand and witness such a beautiful setting. and how lucky am i, living half way around the world, to be able to see it through your eyes too! thank you for sharing them Ryan.

i'd love a closeup of White Horse. something tells me that's going to be a great piece of work. wow

sleep well. i'm very glad you're back. 

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the waterfalls. I'm envious.
Actually, I'm in Utah at the moment. Check out my "road trip" thread.
I think we went by the Sinclair Refinery on the way from Cheyene to Salt Lake. Or one of them at least. Hmmm, it said it was sinclair, Wyoming. More than one plant I guess.
Welcome back.
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Was wondering where you'd gone to just the other day. Figured you had fallen off the face of the planet. Nice color and exposure on the fireworks. Very nice shot of Devil's Tower (where's Richard Dreyfuss?).

When I saw "I know it's been a while" I figured it was you.

Must be cooler up there than down here!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome, another contributor to this wonder site. I think I remember you from way back. I really like the Devil's Tower.
I can't help thinking of Aliens.
Can't wait to see some more.
I noticed some of your shots are a little on the dark side. 
Do you have some cattle pictures in there somewhere? 
Maybe some Round Bales in a pasture. Barns etc.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

The blacka and whites of the water are awesome. Great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about contrast, brightness, and other tonal defects of the images..They are all SOOC...(Straight out of Camera) ... (My favorite) NE HOW....Im on someone elses computer and dont have NE PP programs...SO what you see is what you get.. I usually tend to shoot properly exposed as the cameras LCD will lead me to believe. Im wondering if my NIKONs LCD monitor is perhaps a little brighter with the 200,000 some pixel display it has??? Maybe i need to start shooting 1 or 2 stops over.?...Practice practice...Thanks for the input...Ill be sharing often...RY


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

those are some great shots


----------

